# Gentoo is crashing with 4GB Ram!

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Yesterday i buyed 2GB Ram.

My system has now 4GB Ram and is everytime freezing/crashing with 4GB!

I testet Kernel 2.6.19 - 2.6.23-r6 everytime with the same result.

1GB = stable, 2GB = stable, 3 GB = stable and 4GB = unstable.

I tested my memory with  memtest86+ no errors.

On tty1 i saw a message like "gerneral protection fault ... mem...".

Need help  :Smile: 

Infos and my kernel-config:

Gentoo Linux x86_64 multilib

Kernel: gentoo-sources-2.6.20

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+

Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe

4x 1GB DDR8 6000 (800Mhz) Apacer (Dualchannel)

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.22-gentoo

# Sat Sep 15 03:04:57 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="noop"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=m

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_MII is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Auxiliary Display support

#

# CONFIG_KS0108 is not set

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=m

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y 
```

----------

## rlittle

I have a 2 CPU Opteron (single core) at work with 4GB of RAM (of which I only see 3.5GB mind you...) and it's working, so it's not necessarily your kernel. 

I have an M2N32-SLI deluxe at home (with only 2GB), and I saw lots of weird memory issues on the web when I was buying it.

You could boot off a LiveCD and choose "memtest" when it asks what kernel you'd like to boot, and see if it comes up clean. My gut feeling is that it's a hardware issue, but who knows?

----------

## desultory

Does all of the RAM have the same native timing?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Quote:*   

> You could boot off a LiveCD and choose "memtest" when it asks what kernel you'd like to boot, and see if it comes up clean. My gut feeling is that it's a hardware issue, but who knows?

 

memtest86+ = no error

Windows XP = works

Gentoo 2007.1 LiveCD with Kernel 2.6.19-r6 = works

My system with only 3 GB = works

 *Quote:*   

> Does all of the RAM have the same native timing?

 

All 4 Memory are the same... Apacer DDR2 6400 800Mhz, same speed, same timing etc..

----------

## rlittle

I pm'd you my .config for 2.6.22-gentoo-r2. Sorry I missed that you already ran memtest.

----------

## steves

Try passing the kernel boot option in grub MEM=4G if that works then it will more than likely be a problem with how the bios handles that much memory assuming that your kernel compile is ok.

There was a thread a few months ago on the kernel-dev list about a similiar problem with 4G and 8G memory on some bios.

Steve

----------

## Napalm Llama

Funny, there doesn't seem to be any entry for High Memory Support in that kernel config.

Go into Processor type and features (in menuconfig) and see if you can find it.  Set it to 64Gb - I know there's an option for 4Gb, but I think that includes other memory in your system as well, (eg. on your graphics card), so if you have 4Gb RAM then you'll have something like 4.5Gb in total, so you need the 64Gb option.

rlittle, this could be why you only see 3.5Gb of your 4 - your kernel can only support 4Gb, and it has to make room in its address space for video ram, etc.

----------

## cyrillic

 *Napalm Llama wrote:*   

> Funny, there doesn't seem to be any entry for High Memory Support in that kernel config. 

 

That is one of the advantages of running a 64bit kernel, there is no need for High Memory Support (at least not until computers start having a really ridiculous amount of RAM).

----------

## EzInKy

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That is one of the advantages of running a 64bit kernel, there is no need for High Memory Support (at least not until computers start having a really ridiculous amount of RAM).

 

Sorry, and I'm posting this from a machine that has 8gb,  but I couldn't resist. Remember when we had to futz with emm386 and himem because anything more 640kb was a ridiculous amount of RAM?

Yeah...dos=high

----------

## Napalm Llama

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *Napalm Llama wrote:*   Funny, there doesn't seem to be any entry for High Memory Support in that kernel config.  
> 
> That is one of the advantages of running a 64bit kernel, there is no need for High Memory Support (at least not until computers start having a really ridiculous amount of RAM).

 

Ah, I didn't know that.  Thankyou for teaching me  :Smile: 

----------

## Mantaar

 *Napalm Llama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rlittle, this could be why you only see 3.5Gb of your 4 - your kernel can only support 4Gb, and it has to make room in its address space for video ram, etc.

 

No, this is due to an entirely different issue. I'll just post a link because this guy explains it much better than I ever could:

http://www.dansdata.com/askdan00015.htm

The article is a bit lengthy but worth reading.

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

>  *cyrillic wrote:*   
> 
> That is one of the advantages of running a 64bit kernel, there is no need for High Memory Support (at least not until computers start having a really ridiculous amount of RAM). 
> 
> Sorry, and I'm posting this from a machine that has 8gb,  but I couldn't resist. Remember when we had to futz with emm386 and himem because anything more 640kb was a ridiculous amount of RAM?
> ...

 

With increasing word size the amount of addressable space grows exponentially.

2 ** 16 = 65536 Bytes.

2 ** 32 = 4294967296 Bytes = 4096 MB.

2 ** 64 = 18446744073709551616 Bytes. That's a lot. 17179869184 GB, to be precise. Or 16 Exabytes. We'll need at least another 20 years for that.

Good god. 16 Exabytes... the sole sounding of this makes me shiver....   :Rolling Eyes: 

To qoute Wikipedia:

 *Quote:*   

> The emergence of the 64-bit architecture effectively increases the memory ceiling to 2 ** 64 addresses, equivalent to 17,179,869,184 gigabytes or 16 exabytes of RAM. To put this in perspective, in the days when 4 MiB of main memory was commonplace, the maximum memory ceiling of 2 ** 32 addresses was about 1,000 times larger than typical memory configurations. Today, when 1 GiB of main memory is common, the ceiling of 2 ** 64 addresses is about ten billion times larger, i.e. ten million times more headroom.

 

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i do also own an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe, but only with 2gb of ram. before buying this board i did a lot of research about the board. i found out that there were many incompabilities with some ram modules. and also with the bios version (i have 0903 which should solve some problems).

the first ram i bought also had instability issues - this was mdt ddr667 ram. i couldnt even install gentoo or any other os. after that i changed to corsair ddr800 rams and everything runs perfect.

perhaps you can change the ram completly to another manufacturer and see if this is a solution.

just my 2 cents...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## quantumsummers

So, here's the deal. If your kernel is ok, then we look to the BIOS.

1st: Set memory command rate timing to 2T.

2nd: Enable the Hardware Memory Hole

3rd: Enable Software remapping of hardware memory hole

That oughta do it, at least that did it here.  Some have said that you need to loosen the other memory timings, but I didn't running Corsair XMS.

Cheers,

Summers

----------

## Mantaar

 *quantumsummers wrote:*   

> So, here's the deal. If your kernel is ok, then we look to the BIOS.
> 
> 

 

I think it's obviously not the BIOS since it seems the guy already has got his machine to work in Windows and with the Gentoo LiveCD

----------

## xbmodder

I'd say its a hardware issue.

----------

## padoor

swap the mem sticks in the two connectors and see if gentoo can find the ram stick newly inserted now

----------

## snIP3r

 *padoor wrote:*   

> swap the mem sticks in the two connectors and see if gentoo can find the ram stick newly inserted now

 

i think his problem are the >3GB ram. as he wrote already, 2 sticks are working perfect. so i think there might be another reason...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## entity

Did bios settings tweaking suggested by quantumsummers work? 

I'm having similar problems with 4GB of RAM, everything from soft 

lockups to general protection faults. 

```

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] kernel BUG at mm/rmap.c:630!

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] CPU 0 

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] Modules linked in: coretemp it87 hwmon_vid fuse snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss i2c_i801 hwmon nvidia(P) i2c_core ohci1394 ieee1394 snd_hda_intel snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc parport_pc parport

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] Pid: 5705, comm: rtorrent Tainted: P        2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #1

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8026c64f>]  [<ffffffff8026c64f>] page_remove_rmap+0x104/0x121

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] RSP: 0018:ffff8101118f1dc8  EFLAGS: 00010292

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] RAX: 000000000000003b RBX: ffff81011d590d90 RCX: 00000000000058be

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] RDX: 0000000000000003 RSI: 0000000000000003 RDI: 0000000000000001

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] RBP: ffff810119863138 R08: ffffffff80622f8b R09: 000000007fffffff

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] R10: 000000000000000a R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 000000005e03e020

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] R13: ffff8100405e4ba0 R14: 00002adc749b8000 R15: ffff81000101d5a0

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] FS:  00002adc7351b740(0000) GS:ffffffff806f6000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] CR2: 00002adc749b7000 CR3: 0000000111dcb000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] Process rtorrent (pid: 5705, threadinfo ffff8101118f0000, task ffff81011baea780)

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] Stack:  00002adc74974000 ffff81011d590d90 00002adc74974000 ffffffff80264e0f

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  0000000000000000 ffff8101118f1ec0 00002adc749b8000 00002adc747b8000

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  ffff810119863138 ffff8101118f1ec8 0000000000003000 0000000000000000

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] Call Trace:

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80264e0f>] unmap_vmas+0x409/0x779

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80268abf>] unmap_region+0xc1/0x156

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80537861>] __down_write_nested+0x34/0x9e

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80269910>] sys_munmap+0x3b/0x55

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020b69e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] Code: 0f 0b eb fe 8b 77 18 41 59 5b 5d 83 e6 01 f7 de 83 c6 04 e9 

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] RIP  [<ffffffff8026c64f>] page_remove_rmap+0x104/0x121

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  RSP <ffff8101118f1dc8>

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] note: rtorrent[5705] exited with preempt_count 2

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] BUG: scheduling while atomic: rtorrent/0x00000003/5705

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel] Call Trace:

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80535dbb>] schedule+0x9e/0x5b1

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80537958>] __down_read+0x86/0x9e

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80236c5c>] exit_mm+0x2b/0xf2

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80238308>] do_exit+0x237/0x805

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8053824c>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0xc/0x31

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020d1b5>] kernel_math_error+0x0/0x71

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020d7dd>] do_invalid_op+0x85/0x8f

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8026c64f>] page_remove_rmap+0x104/0x121

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80253081>] __print_symbol+0x22/0x2d

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80235aca>] printk+0x4e/0x56

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8053847d>] error_exit+0x0/0x84

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8026c64f>] page_remove_rmap+0x104/0x121

                - Last output repeated twice -

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80264e0f>] unmap_vmas+0x409/0x779

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80268abf>] unmap_region+0xc1/0x156

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80269858>] do_munmap+0x1f9/0x276

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80537861>] __down_write_nested+0x34/0x9e

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80269910>] sys_munmap+0x3b/0x55

Dec 20 08:20:00 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020b69e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

--------------------

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel] Call Trace:

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8025bae3>] bad_page+0x63/0x8d

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8025ca6d>] free_hot_cold_page+0x8c/0x14c

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8025cb4e>] __pagevec_free+0x21/0x2e

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8025f8a1>] __pagevec_release_nonlru+0x52/0x5f

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80260ea0>] shrink_page_list+0x4c8/0x5a6

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80260214>] isolate_lru_pages+0x5d/0x1d9

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8022ca90>] find_busiest_group+0x254/0x6d6

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff802610a6>] shrink_inactive_list+0x128/0x3c5

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80209e47>] __switch_to+0x2e/0x27f

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80538286>] _spin_unlock_irq+0x15/0x30

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80536382>] thread_return+0xb4/0xda

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80261437>] shrink_zone+0xf4/0x11e

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80262109>] kswapd+0x320/0x4cf

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff802475a9>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2e

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80261de9>] kswapd+0x0/0x4cf

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80247482>] kthread+0x47/0x75

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020c4e8>] child_rip+0xa/0x12

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8024743b>] kthread+0x0/0x75

Dec 16 20:35:57 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020c4de>] child_rip+0x0/0x12

```

```

Dec 19 19:49:55 [kernel] VM: killing process rtorrent

Dec 19 19:49:55 [kernel] swap_free: Bad swap offset entry 80000000000

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] CPU 0 

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] Modules linked in: sbp2 coretemp it87 hwmon_vid fuse snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss i2c_i801 hwmon nvidia(P) i2c_core ohci1394 ieee1394 snd_hda_intel snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc parport_pc parport

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] Pid: 285, comm: kswapd0 Tainted: P        2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #1

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8026022d>]  [<ffffffff8026022d>] isolate_lru_pages+0x76/0x1d9

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] RSP: 0018:ffff81011a9e7c60  EFLAGS: 00010046

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] RAX: ffdb81011c49df38 RBX: ffff81011c49ded8 RCX: ffff81000000e658

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] RDX: ffff81011c49df00 RSI: ffff81011c49dee0 RDI: ffff81011c49ded8

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] RBP: ffff81000000e658 R08: 0000000000000002 R09: 0000000000000000

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] R10: ffff81011a9e7e70 R11: ffff81011c60d9e8 R12: ffffffff8078b060

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] R13: ffff81011a9e7d90 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff81000000e684

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffffffff806f6000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] CS:  0010 DS: 0018 ES: 0018 CR0: 000000008005003b

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] CR2: 00002b20c0a54000 CR3: 0000000116c02000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] Process kswapd0 (pid: 285, threadinfo ffff81011a9e6000, task ffff81011bad27c0)

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] Stack:  ffff81011a9e7e70 0000000000000000 ffff81011a9e7da8 0000000000000020

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  0000000000000000 0000000000000001 ffff81011a9e7c90 ffff81011a9e7c90

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  0000000000000020 0000000000000000 ffff81000000e3c0 ffffffff8078b060

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] Call Trace:

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8026102a>] shrink_inactive_list+0xac/0x3c5

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80261437>] shrink_zone+0xf4/0x11e

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80262109>] kswapd+0x320/0x4cf

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  [<ffffffff802475a9>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2e

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80261de9>] kswapd+0x0/0x4cf

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80247482>] kthread+0x47/0x75

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020c4e8>] child_rip+0xa/0x12

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8024743b>] kthread+0x0/0x75

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020c4de>] child_rip+0x0/0x12

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] Code: 48 89 08 49 8b 45 00 48 89 50 08 48 89 43 28 4c 89 6a 08 48 

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] RIP  [<ffffffff8026022d>] isolate_lru_pages+0x76/0x1d9

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel]  RSP <ffff81011a9e7c60>

Dec 19 23:28:42 [kernel] note: kswapd0[285] exited with preempt_count 1

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! [bash:9566]

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] CPU 1:

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] Modules linked in: sbp2 coretemp it87 hwmon_vid fuse snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss i2c_i801 hwmon nvidia(P) i2c_core ohci1394 ieee1394 snd_hda_intel snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc parport_pc parport

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] Pid: 9566, comm: bash Tainted: P      D 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #1

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff80537f1b>]  [<ffffffff80537f1b>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x4e/0x68

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] RSP: 0000:ffff810043f9dad8  EFLAGS: 00000202

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff81000000e3c0 RCX: 0000000000000000

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] RDX: 0000000000000213 RSI: 0000000000000008 RDI: 0000000000000001

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] RBP: ffff81011b940d00 R08: 00000000005b8000 R09: 00000000005b8000

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] R10: 00000000005b8000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffffff802872b8

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] R13: ffff810043f9dcc8 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff81011b9ba7c0

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff81011b974a40(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] CR2: 00002afba70f1c40 CR3: 000000010eed1000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel] Call Trace:

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80537ef2>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x25/0x68

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8025f186>] release_pages+0xb0/0x16a

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8026ea72>] free_pages_and_swap_cache+0x73/0x8f

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80264f7d>] unmap_vmas+0x577/0x779

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80268cea>] exit_mmap+0x80/0x117

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80232d54>] mmput+0x2c/0x9e

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80282851>] flush_old_exec+0x60f/0x8e4

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff802aca2e>] load_elf_binary+0x0/0x1a5c

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8027e96f>] vfs_read+0x11e/0x132

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff802aca2e>] load_elf_binary+0x0/0x1a5c

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff802acec1>] load_elf_binary+0x493/0x1a5c

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff802649a4>] follow_page+0x1e8/0x24a

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff802aca2e>] load_elf_binary+0x0/0x1a5c

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8028196d>] search_binary_handler+0xd9/0x270

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff80282f98>] do_execve+0x14e/0x1a7

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020a39f>] sys_execve+0x36/0x90

Dec 19 23:34:44 [kernel]  [<ffffffff8020ba67>] stub_execve+0x67/0xb0

```

```

general protection fault: 0000 [1] PREEMPT SMP 

CPU 1 

Modules linked in: coretemp it87 hwmon_vid fuse snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss i2c_i801 hwmon nvidia(P) i2c_core snd_hda_intel ohci1394 ieee1394 snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc

Pid: 181, comm: kswapd0 Tainted: P        2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #1

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff80260b38>]  [<ffffffff80260b38>] shrink_page_list+0x160/0x5a6

RSP: 0018:ffff81011a945bb0  EFLAGS: 00010282

RAX: 0000000000010009 RBX: 0000000000000001 RCX: ffff81011dd80520

RDX: fffa81010fd3bec8 RSI: 0000000000000001 RDI: ffff81011dd804f8

RBP: ffff81011dd804f8 R08: 0000000000000001 R09: 0000000000000000

R10: ffff81011a945e70 R11: ffff81011dd803a8 R12: ffff81010fd3bec8

R13: ffff81011a945e70 R14: ffff81011a945d90 R15: 0000000000000001

FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff81011b959cc0(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0018 ES: 0018 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 00002ab033d0cd18 CR3: 00000001165d6000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process kswapd0 (pid: 181, threadinfo ffff81011a944000, task ffff81011bad3780)

Stack:  0000000000000000 000000000000000e 0000000000000000 0000000000000001

 ffff81011dd801e8 ffff81011dd80220 ffff81011dd80258 ffff81011dd80290

 ffff81011dd802c8 ffff81011dd80300 ffff81011dd80338 ffff81011dd80370

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff80260214>] isolate_lru_pages+0x5d/0x1d9

 [<ffffffff8022ca90>] find_busiest_group+0x254/0x6d6

 [<ffffffff802610a6>] shrink_inactive_list+0x128/0x3c5

 [<ffffffff80209e47>] __switch_to+0x2e/0x27f

 [<ffffffff80538286>] _spin_unlock_irq+0x15/0x30

 [<ffffffff80536382>] thread_return+0xb4/0xda

 [<ffffffff80261437>] shrink_zone+0xf4/0x11e

 [<ffffffff80262109>] kswapd+0x320/0x4cf

 [<ffffffff802475a9>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2e

 [<ffffffff80261de9>] kswapd+0x0/0x4cf

 [<ffffffff80247482>] kthread+0x47/0x75

 [<ffffffff8020c4e8>] child_rip+0xa/0x12

 [<ffffffff8024743b>] kthread+0x0/0x75

 [<ffffffff8020c4de>] child_rip+0x0/0x12

Code: 48 83 7a 28 00 0f 85 5f 03 00 00 48 8d 42 38 48 39 42 38 0f 

RIP  [<ffffffff80260b38>] shrink_page_list+0x160/0x5a6

 RSP <ffff81011a945bb0>

Eeek! page_mapcount(page) went negative! (-2162688)

  page pfn = 17de5

  page->flags = 10000000001002c

  page->count = 2

  page->mapping = ffff81010fd40888

  vma->vm_ops = generic_file_vm_ops+0x0/0x60

  vma->vm_ops->nopage = 0x0

  vma->vm_ops->fault = filemap_fault+0x0/0x379

  vma->vm_file->f_op->mmap = generic_file_mmap+0x0/0x47

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at mm/rmap.c:630!

invalid opcode: 0000 [2] PREEMPT SMP 

CPU 0 

Modules linked in: coretemp it87 hwmon_vid fuse snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss i2c_i801 hwmon nvidia(P) i2c_core snd_hda_intel ohci1394 ieee1394 snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc

Pid: 5146, comm: rtorrent Tainted: P      D 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #1

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8026c64f>]  [<ffffffff8026c64f>] page_remove_rmap+0x104/0x121

RSP: 0018:ffff81010fda1dc8  EFLAGS: 00010292

RAX: 000000000000003b RBX: ffff81011c638a18 RCX: 000000000000599e

RDX: 0000000000000003 RSI: 0000000000000003 RDI: 0000000000000001

RBP: ffff8101167ce6b8 R08: ffffffff80622f8b R09: 000000007fffffff

R10: 000000000000000a R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000017de5020

R13: ffff8100a246c1a0 R14: 00002aec6fce7000 R15: ffff81000101d5a0

FS:  00002aec6bc4a740(0000) GS:ffffffff806f6000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 00002aec6fce6000 CR3: 0000000111a3d000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process rtorrent (pid: 5146, threadinfo ffff81010fda0000, task ffff81011a4f4140)

Stack:  00002aec6fc34000 ffff81011c638a18 00002aec6fc34000 ffffffff80264e0f

 0000000000000000 ffff81010fda1ec0 00002aec6fce7000 00002aec6fae7000

 ffff8101167ce6b8 ffff81010fda1ec8 0000000000002000 0000000000000000

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff80264e0f>] unmap_vmas+0x409/0x779

 [<ffffffff80268abf>] unmap_region+0xc1/0x156

 [<ffffffff80269858>] do_munmap+0x1f9/0x276

 [<ffffffff80537861>] __down_write_nested+0x34/0x9e

 [<ffffffff80269910>] sys_munmap+0x3b/0x55

 [<ffffffff8020b69e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Code: 0f 0b eb fe 8b 77 18 41 59 5b 5d 83 e6 01 f7 de 83 c6 04 e9 

RIP  [<ffffffff8026c64f>] page_remove_rmap+0x104/0x121

 RSP <ffff81010fda1dc8>

note: rtorrent[5146] exited with preempt_count 2

BUG: scheduling while atomic: rtorrent/0x00000003/5146

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff80535dbb>] schedule+0x9e/0x5b1

 [<ffffffff80537958>] __down_read+0x86/0x9e

 [<ffffffff80236c5c>] exit_mm+0x2b/0xf2

 [<ffffffff80238308>] do_exit+0x237/0x805

 [<ffffffff8037d213>] do_unblank_screen+0xd/0x120

 [<ffffffff8020d1b5>] kernel_math_error+0x0/0x71

 [<ffffffff8020d7dd>] do_invalid_op+0x85/0x8f

 [<ffffffff8026c64f>] page_remove_rmap+0x104/0x121

 [<ffffffff80253081>] __print_symbol+0x22/0x2d

 [<ffffffff80235aca>] printk+0x4e/0x56

 [<ffffffff8053847d>] error_exit+0x0/0x84

 [<ffffffff8026c64f>] page_remove_rmap+0x104/0x121

 [<ffffffff8026c64f>] page_remove_rmap+0x104/0x121

 [<ffffffff80264e0f>] unmap_vmas+0x409/0x779

 [<ffffffff80268abf>] unmap_region+0xc1/0x156

 [<ffffffff80269858>] do_munmap+0x1f9/0x276

 [<ffffffff80537861>] __down_write_nested+0x34/0x9e

 [<ffffffff80269910>] sys_munmap+0x3b/0x55

 [<ffffffff8020b69e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

```

----------

## BrainMan

Hi.

I haven't had this problem myself, but I have a friend who has.  This is a general problem with speed on 4 1Gb modules.  The solution is generally not to let BIOS select speed automagically, but select a speed slightly lower than the speed indicated by the memory modules, otherwise, you will get an unstable system.

I believe the system my friend has is an ABit KN8Ultra system with nForce4 chipset, Athlon 64X2 CPU and 4Gb of RAM, running W*ndoze.

Hope this helps.

----------

## entity

Right, I'll check that the moment I get my hands on it.

----------

## entity

Thanks for the tip, BrainMan!

Well, now it seems I got it working. I had to slow down the memory bus speed from 800MHz to 667Mhz, 

set slower memory timings ( 5-5-5-18 ) and increase voltage to specs ( from 1.8V to 2.1V).

Just in case someone wonders, my system is:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750

Two pairs of Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4

So using four memory modules is really tricky, far simpler option would be to use just two.

----------

## Lomion

 *entity wrote:*   

> Thanks for the tip, BrainMan!
> 
> Well, now it seems I got it working. I had to slow down the memory bus speed from 800MHz to 667Mhz, 
> 
> set slower memory timings ( 5-5-5-18 ) and increase voltage to specs ( from 1.8V to 2.1V).
> ...

 

Maybe a little overvolt on northbridge will help?  :Wink:  Only if you have good temperatures...

----------

## entity

According to [1,2] this is actually a "feature" in most motherboards, as they have been optimized for using just two memory banks. Using four banks adds more load to memory controller and therefore, memory bus speed needs to be reduced. So increasing northbridge voltage wouldn't probably help, but thanks for the idea anyway.

[1]  The Corsair Support Forums: No more "OC" with 4GB of 6400C4

[2]  The Corsair Support Forums: Problems with TWIN2X2048-8500C5D and Gigabyte p35-dq6

----------

## energyman76b

increase ram voltage. Like 0,05V. That solved all crashes for me.

----------

## entity

I had some issues still with four modules (far less, though) and been using just two modules since - 

and the problems are gone.

----------

## Cyker

I don't think it's a kernel problem; The entire Asus M2N-series mobos are some of the worst products Asus has ever made - They're really badly engineered and a black mark on Asus' usual standards of quality; I've had and heard nothing but problems with them for anyone trying to push them beyond 'conservative' configurations. (We couldn't even plug in devices to all 6 SATA sockets without reliability problems!)

In this case, I suspect the 'board can't push enough power to the RAM at those speeds, in which case you'll either have to try and overvolt it using the BIOS (Which will probably fry the 'board) or underclock the RAM to the next lowest speed.

Edit: Just read over the posts again and it appears you have! Glad you sorted it  :Mr. Green: 

----------

